# Just Flowers.....



## mishele (Sep 26, 2009)

Soon no more flowers to shoot.


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5 (Sep 26, 2009)

wow!


----------



## ocular (Sep 30, 2009)

Neat, although I would have taken the composition more to the left and cloned out that blurred stem.


----------

